# This Guy.....Is fucking 23 !!!!



## blazeftp (Jan 3, 2012)

Yeah Thats right 23 Born 6 May 1988.....


Ready ? 

























YouTube Video













Anyone else thinking hes been juicing since birth ?


----------



## juicespringsteen (Jan 3, 2012)

guy is a genetic freak plus gh


----------



## Ezskanken (Jan 3, 2012)

What is he like 5'3" or something?  But damn!!  Those lats!!!


----------



## FordFan (Jan 3, 2012)

Wow.


----------



## blazeftp (Jan 3, 2012)

Hes 169cm.....and his chest is 141cm  


Anyone want to shoot me with 10000mg of Test and around 100Iu a day of HGH to see if i get this size in 2 years !


----------



## vancouver (Jan 3, 2012)

Dude is going to regret it one day!


----------



## Ezskanken (Jan 3, 2012)

blazeftp said:


> *Hes 169cm.....and his chest is 141cm*




That is funny!


----------



## BP2000 (Jan 3, 2012)

vancouver said:


> Dude is going to regret it one day!


 

this


----------



## Digitalash (Jan 3, 2012)

I think this is a more recent pic, kids definitely a genetic freak 







strong moon face


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Jan 3, 2012)

Fucking TANK 
Guy makes Phil look small


----------



## CG (Jan 3, 2012)

Birthplace:  Chernobyl


----------



## blazeftp (Jan 3, 2012)

Cgrant said:


> Birthplace:  Chernobyl



Funny when i saw his name i thought....Pripyat !!


----------



## D-Lats (Jan 3, 2012)

Thats a big kid!! Blaze you could blow that kid away


----------



## owwwch (Jan 3, 2012)

jesus f'n christ !


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jan 3, 2012)

Digitalash said:


> I think this is a more recent pic, kids definitely a genetic freak
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 my goodness


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 3, 2012)

ezskanken said:


> That is funny!



nah its pitiful...silly dwarf

who gives a shit about guys like this

roided up MUTANT synthol dwarf


----------



## Vibrant (Jan 3, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> nah its pitiful...silly dwarf
> 
> who gives a shit about guys like this
> 
> roided up MUTANT synthol dwarf



you're just jealous that you're not as jacked as him.


----------



## blazeftp (Jan 3, 2012)

D-Latsky said:


> Thats a big kid!! Blaze you could blow that kid away



With an RPG =)) Don't have enough money to get that big !



KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> nah its pitiful...silly dwarf
> 
> who gives a shit about guys like this
> 
> roided up MUTANT synthol dwarf



Basically summed up almost Every Pro Bodybuilder


----------



## wnabhuge912 (Jan 3, 2012)

If that was synthrol I think his muscles wouldn't be so nicely built..he's huge..


----------



## Digitalash (Jan 3, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> you're just jealous that you're not as jacked as him.


 

kinda


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 3, 2012)

Jacked


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 3, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Jacked


 
but not tanned


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 3, 2012)

That's genetics, a ton of hard work and some chemical enhancement...


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 3, 2012)

blazeftp said:


> With an RPG =)) Don't have enough money to get that big !
> 
> 
> 
> Basically summed up almost Every Pro Bodybuilder



not in the good old days when pros actually looked good


----------



## hill450 (Jan 3, 2012)

That's fucking insane. I'm about to turn 23 and look nothing like that (not sure I want to) lol but I'm juiceless.

Wonder how long his heart is going to hold out?


----------



## Digitalash (Jan 3, 2012)

myostatin deficency anyone?


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Jan 3, 2012)

Digitalash said:


> myostatin deficency anyone?



Dbol/test/deca/HGH/slin anyone?


----------



## blazeftp (Jan 3, 2012)

Think this is just one of these people who was naturally going to be a giant. Look at him when he is 13 ? I am guessing a whole lot of everything went into the construction of that !


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 3, 2012)

lol...you said giant


----------



## Digitalash (Jan 3, 2012)

most of the pros were pretty big when they were young, who knows what exactly it is but there's definitely a genetic factor at work with this kid. He obviously put alot of hard work and alot of hormones in, but imo not everybody has the dna to get that big


----------



## PappyMason (Jan 3, 2012)

thats a fuckin monster


----------



## juiceball44 (Jan 3, 2012)

genetics lol, try 30+ iu of gh a day plus loads of aas


----------



## Mark_j (Jan 3, 2012)

Would love to see his cycles


----------



## Digitalash (Jan 3, 2012)

juiceball44 said:


> genetics lol, try 30+ iu of gh a day plus loads of aas


 

30iu's hgh and years of AAS/training/food will make anyone a monster, but IMO that's a little too much at 13 to be just hormones and dedication


----------



## bigbenj (Jan 3, 2012)

3 D's: Diet. Drugs. Dedication.


----------



## blazeftp (Jan 3, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> lol...you said giant



Shit so i did =))

Should nickname him Taz


----------



## rc771 (Jan 3, 2012)

he has hands down the worst looking physique ever, I hate that kid.


----------



## Mudge (Jan 3, 2012)

2 hours in the gym, 6 hours in the kitchen and at the table, and a couple minutes to shoot some juice.


----------



## bobdylan (Jan 3, 2012)

Not sure what is more mind blowing the fact that OP just heard of Alexey

or this jelly KillerOfSaints phaggot bashing someone who has an amazing physique.

I swear the more I frequent aas boards the more I realize they are just like bb.com's misc with a bunch of skinny soccer phaggots who curl and juice simply for girls....pathetic!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 3, 2012)

bobdylan said:


> Not sure what is more mind blowing the fact that OP just heard of Alexey
> 
> or this jelly KillerOfSaints phaggot bashing someone who has an amazing physique.
> 
> I swear the more I frequent aas boards the more I realize they are just like bb.com's misc with a bunch of skinny soccer phaggots who curl and juice simply for girls....pathetic!


 
You should come and hang out in Anything Goes!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 4, 2012)

bobdylan said:


> Not sure what is more mind blowing the fact that OP just heard of Alexey
> 
> or this jelly KillerOfSaints phaggot bashing someone who has an amazing physique.
> 
> I swear the more I frequent aas boards the more I realize they are just like bb.com's misc with a bunch of skinny soccer phaggots who curl and juice simply for girls....pathetic!



yeah, cause i have to like all the mutant pros these days...mostly they all look like shit....this guy is shorter than branch and dex...wtf?!...in the golden era it was genetics not drugs an dwarfism....lol at a 5 ft 3 getting the "great genetics"label...for what? kicking people in the shins?

bbing is subjective...its all opinion


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Jan 4, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> yeah, cause i have to like all the mutant pros these days...mostly they all look like shit....this guy is shorter than branch and dex...wtf?!...in the golden era it was genetics not drugs an dwarfism....lol at a 5 ft 3 getting the "great genetics"label...for what? kicking people in the shins?
> 
> bbing is subjective...its all opinion


 
The "Golden Era" is over!!! Get the fuck over it and embrace what we have!!! 

Thats like saying "I hate hate the look and style of modern cellphones... we all should go back to one of these"...





Hater.


----------



## Evil Eagle (Jan 4, 2012)

ANIMALHOUSE said:


> The "Golden Era" is over!!! Get the fuck over it and embrace what we have!!!
> 
> Thats like saying "I hate hate the look and style of modern cellphones... we all should go back to one of these"...
> 
> ...



Well said my friend. I can't believe people are hating on him. He obviously has more dedication than 99.999% of the people that step into a gym. There is no reason to run smack about the kid. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Jan 4, 2012)

Evil Eagle said:


> Well said my friend. I can't believe people are hating on him. He obviously has more dedication than 99.999% of the people that step into a gym. There is no reason to run smack about the kid.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


 
Agreed. I don't care if you're 5' 3" or 6' 3".  Building a physique like his takes a shitload of dedication no matter what he is on.


----------



## SloppyJ (Jan 4, 2012)

Fucking jacked. He's a few months older than me. Maybe I'll catch up by then.


----------



## justhav2p (Jan 4, 2012)

he can't wipe his ass though.... boo lacka sha


----------



## blazeftp (Jan 4, 2012)

bobdylan said:


> Not sure what is more mind blowing the fact that OP just heard of Alexey
> 
> or this jelly KillerOfSaints phaggot bashing someone who has an amazing physique.
> 
> I swear the more I frequent aas boards the more I realize they are just like bb.com's misc with a bunch of skinny soccer phaggots who curl and juice simply for girls....pathetic!




Nah i knew about him. Just didn't know he was only 23.
Ps. Nice to see a fellow fan of Antoine Vaillant


----------



## BigBird (Jan 4, 2012)

He might be all natural.........right?............


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 4, 2012)

juiceball44 said:


> genetics lol, try 30+ iu of gh a day plus loads of aas


I challenge you to use those amounts and reach half his potential.


----------



## bobdylan (Jan 4, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> yeah, cause i have to like all the mutant pros these days...mostly they all look like shit....this guy is shorter than branch and dex...wtf?!...in the golden era it was genetics not drugs an dwarfism....lol at a 5 ft 3 getting the "great genetics"label...for what? kicking people in the shins?
> 
> bbing is subjective...its all opinion



It is genetics. Not that someone like you wants to get oh gosh groce bb'r big but even if you did drop your wimpy mindset and loaded up on aas, slin and gh well you still would look like a scrawny fairy compared to Alexey.

Golden Era? People used to barely even train legs or back in the 70's.

Take Arnold and Nubret all you want meanwhile I will take Kai Greene, Dorian Yates and Ronnie Coleman. Guys who worked out all their muscles not just their chest, arms, shoulders and then some light back and leg work. (Inb4 negs from die hard Arnold fans - yeah he was great but to call that the golden era of bodybuilding is just phaggotry to the max and something I have never understood)



blazeftp said:


> Nah i knew about him. Just didn't know he was only 23.
> Ps. Nice to see a fellow fan of Antoine Vaillant



Not sure how you knew I was a fan but yeah the guy is funny.



heavyiron said:


> I challenge you to use those amounts and reach half his potential.



Seriously.


----------



## blazeftp (Jan 4, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> I challenge you to use those amounts and reach half his potential.


You supply me i will try 


bobdylan said:


> Not sure how you knew I was a fan but yeah the guy is funny.



Your Avatar


----------



## justhav2p (Jan 4, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> I challenge you to use those amounts and reach half his potential.


 

You buy, I'll Fly!!!!!


----------



## bobdylan (Jan 4, 2012)

That is Flex Lewis.


----------



## bundle (Jan 4, 2012)

WOW  latsacrazy  don't think he PCT's   whats pct,,, prob dosen't trt either just   1000 test e , tren e and (put in ur fav)  24/7/7/365


----------



## blazeftp (Jan 4, 2012)

Thought it was Antoine  Lucky guess then


----------



## J.thom (Jan 4, 2012)

this is a funny thread


----------



## TGB1987 (Jan 4, 2012)

He is one of a kind.  I think if he stays healthy he will be the next guy to push things to new levels.  He looks as good as Phil Heath now IMO.  He has amazing genetics and does everything right.  It is ashame that people want to talk shit on him for being phenomenal at what he loves doing.  This guy has accomplished more than probably all the guys who are talking shit on him combined.  I don't care how much gear anyone uses that doesn't mean you are going to look anything like this guy or any pro.  What bothers me is guys will bash this guy yet many of them use AAS themselves and they have no business even using them at all .  Most guys who are talking shit could of reached their personal goals naturally but they are lazy and think steroids are magic.  If you don't want to push your physique past what is normal then why are you using AAS at all?  AAS are used for this purpose.  Why bash the guy who has achieved something so rare?


----------



## tballz (Jan 4, 2012)

Digitalash said:


> I think this is a more recent pic, kids definitely a genetic freak
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WOW!!! What a freak!


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Jan 4, 2012)

It's the same as the "couch athletes" who talk shit about any famous athlete. 

I will admit, this dude is a freaking beast and I'd kill to have genetics like that. Who the hell wants to be normal and look like everyone else?


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jan 4, 2012)

TGB1987 said:


> He is one of a kind.  I think if he stays healthy he will be the next guy to push things to new levels.  He looks as good as Phil Heath now IMO.  He has amazing genetics and does everything right.  It is ashame that people want to talk shit on him for being phenomenal at what he loves doing.  This guy has accomplished more than probably all the guys who are talking shit on him combined.  I don't care how much gear anyone uses that doesn't mean you are going to look anything like this guy or any pro.  What bothers me is guys will bash this guy yet many of them use AAS themselves and they have no business even using them at all .  Most guys who are talking shit could of reached their personal goals naturally but they are lazy and think steroids are magic.  If you don't want to push your physique past what is normal then why are you using AAS at all?  AAS are used for this purpose.  Why bash the guy who has achieved something so rare?



Great post TGB, well said


----------



## Movin_weight (Jan 4, 2012)

The fact is that the dude is a freak, but the reason he's reached that level of musculature at 23 has alot to do with his height.

You don't see hardly any IFBB pro's over 5' 9'' 5' 10'' anymore, and the ones that are out there are much older b/c it takes so long to fill out a larger frame

Pro bodybuilding has turned into a midget freak show IMO lol


----------



## independent (Jan 4, 2012)

TGB1987 said:


> He is one of a kind.  I think if he stays healthy he will be the next guy to push things to new levels.  He looks as good as Phil Heath now IMO.  He has amazing genetics and does everything right.  It is ashame that people want to talk shit on him for being phenomenal at what he loves doing.  This guy has accomplished more than probably all the guys who are talking shit on him combined.  I don't care how much gear anyone uses that doesn't mean you are going to look anything like this guy or any pro.  What bothers me is guys will bash this guy yet many of them use AAS themselves and they have no business even using them at all .  Most guys who are talking shit could of reached their personal goals naturally but they are lazy and think steroids are magic.  If you don't want to push your physique past what is normal then why are you using AAS at all?  AAS are used for this purpose.  Why bash the guy who has achieved something so rare?



I think not all guys want to be bodybuilders but there are quite a few people here that use a lot of gear and look like shit.


----------



## Beefcakester (Jan 4, 2012)

holy effin back batman! this dude is a freak


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 4, 2012)

bobdylan said:


> It is genetics. Not that someone like you wants to get oh gosh groce bb'r big but even if you did drop your wimpy mindset and loaded up on aas, slin and gh well you still would look like a scrawny fairy compared to Alexey.
> 
> Golden Era? People used to barely even train legs or back in the 70's.
> 
> ...


lol...you said kai greene


----------



## lisarox (Jan 4, 2012)

I think what he has accomplished is amazing.

I also find it quite humorous that this is posted on a bb forum where most guys on here are seeking advice on how to use aas to get the most bang for their buck or potential and the second some freak of nature that almost all aas users wish to achieve has a pic posted, he is bashed and ridiculed for using and hitting it hard. Is it jealousy ir hypocrisy? Yes he is taking a chance with health but he will be great while he is here.  Just my opinion.


----------



## btex34n88 (Jan 4, 2012)

justhav2p said:


> he can't wipe his ass though.... boo lacka sha


 
Everyone knows that when your arms are too big to wipe from the back you just go underneath...duh


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Jan 4, 2012)

btex34n88 said:


> Everyone knows that when your arms are too big to wipe from the back you just go underneath...duh



Ala Greg Kovacs


----------



## XYZ (Jan 4, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> That's genetics, a ton of hard work and some chemical enhancement...


 

....and a TON of food.


----------



## XYZ (Jan 4, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> I think not all guys want to be bodybuilders but there are quite a few people here that use a lot of gear and look like shit.


 

Glad I wasn't the only one thinking the same thing.


----------



## bundle (Jan 4, 2012)

I just thought the posts were harmless fun.Jealous of him DUH...I work 10 hrs day blah blah blah , with what i have left 4 energy i lift.When i scrounge up enough i cycle    /     reach potential...   i wish ihad time to spend 4 h day lifting , nutritionists feeding me the pros and carbs and supps , i wish i had the scratch to juice like crazyman , and hgh and all thetop notch ph grade suppps..and an enterage telling training me 24/7
I didn't feel like i was bashing him and fuck ya i am jealous , but also semi satisfied w/ whats going on with my body   im not at where i want but i work hard for this
good 4 him he does look great    
I was not bashing him


----------



## Ballgame23 (Jan 4, 2012)

This kid is a genetic beast and s/b given all the credit in the world for what he has accomplished. He's at a point that most pros don't reach until their 30's!!


----------



## Powermaster (Jan 4, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> That's genetics, a ton of hard work and some chemical enhancement...



And a crap load of food eaten everyday!


----------



## CG (Jan 4, 2012)

Powermaster said:


> And a crap load of food eaten everyday!



Lol good point. Dudes gotta be spendint 500 a week on meat alone lol


----------



## Digitalash (Jan 4, 2012)

Seriously, I'd like to see his grocery bill


----------



## MattPorter (Jan 4, 2012)

This guy just accepts training stimulus and hormones VERY well. He will respond better to ANY amount of gear compared to "normal" less gifted people. 

If we were to take this guy as a fresh newbie, and take a guy on this forum with same height and starting weight etc...

Give them both 600mg of testosterone -- it would be asinine the difference in response we would see.

Genetics are largely how your body accepts and responds to exogenous androgens, GH, etc......

amazing EVERYTHING on this kid.

-Matt


----------



## MattPorter (Jan 4, 2012)

Someone posted about "roided, synthol, mutant" something or another ---

Yes, these top guys use AAS
Yes these top guys dabble in some site enhancement
Yes they mutate into specimens most people aren't capable of or cannot afford.

Welcome to 2012 Bodybuilding.

-Matt


----------



## USMC (Jan 4, 2012)

Genetics, PERIOD. You could pump in the worlds supply of HGH and test and tren and etc... into a normal person and not accomplish that in a lifetime. Give props to the kid, but he was born to be that way if he wanted, and obviously he wanted to. Lol.


----------



## bobdylan (Jan 4, 2012)

Movin_weight said:


> The fact is that the dude is a freak, but the reason he's reached that level of musculature at 23 has alot to do with his height.
> 
> You don't see hardly any IFBB pro's over 5' 9'' 5' 10'' anymore, and the ones that are out there are much older b/c it takes so long to fill out a larger frame
> 
> Pro bodybuilding has turned into a midget freak show IMO lol



Oh look someone who doesn't follow IFBB bodybuilding at all.

Bar Dexter winning 1 Mr O care to guess the average height of the winner of the Mr O for the last 30 years?
Lee Haney: *5'11"*
Dorian Yates: *5'10"*
Ronnie Coleman: *5'11"*
Jay Cutler: *5'9"*

I think Lee Priest was the only short person who ACTUALLY competed for the Olympia.

Phil Heath is 5'10" and he didn't have any trouble in going from this to Mr O in 8 years







Not sure if you are trying to make excuses for why you can't fill out your frame or if you are just stupidly ignorant about the IFBB.



bigmoe65 said:


> I think not all guys want to be bodybuilders but there are quite a few people here that use a lot of gear and look like shit.



Too true.



KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> lol...you said kai greene



Why are you even on here?

The gay porn model physique you desire doesn't require aas, so why are you on a steroid board? Can't handle the hard work and time it takes for your mediocre physique?


----------



## Digitalash (Jan 4, 2012)

USMC said:


> Genetics, PERIOD. You could pump in the worlds supply of HGH and test and tren and etc... into a normal person and not accomplish that in a lifetime. Give props to the kid, but he was born to be that way if he wanted, and obviously he wanted to. Lol.


 

agreed, all the pros have genetics on their side. Some people might say "if you took enough gear/slin/hgh etc. for a long enough time anyone can look like that" but I simply don't believe it. I'm sure he uses a ton of shit, and he trains as hard as anyone, and his diet's on point etc. but so are millions of other people and they'll never reach half his potential in their whole lives.


----------



## hongthaomurphy (Jan 4, 2012)

damn lol


----------



## pieguy (Jan 4, 2012)

I was just about to say. If anything, taller people have the tendency to win Mr. O's, although there are quite a few shorter competitors who do well. It is easier to become larger with less height, but when somebody reaches your proportions at a higher height, they're going to dwarf you.

Johnnie Jackson 5'8"
Branch Warren 5'7"
Kai Greene 5'8"
Dexter Jackson 5'6"
Brandon Curry 5'8"
Ronny Rockel 5'6"
Hide Yamagishi 5'5"

More examples of shorter IFBB competitors who place well.


----------



## bobdylan (Jan 4, 2012)

pieguy said:


> I was just about to say. If anything, taller people have the tendency to win Mr. O's, although there are quite a few shorter competitors who do well. It is easier to become larger with less height, but when somebody reaches your proportions at a higher height, they're going to dwarf you.
> 
> Johnnie Jackson 5'8"
> Branch Warren 5'7"
> ...



You had me until the last 2 guys. Sorry they don't do well at the O and those are just as of recent.

How about

Flex Wheeler: 5'9"
Kevin Levrone: 5'11"
Markus Ruhl: 5'10"
Dennis Wolfe: 5'11"
Victor Martinez: 5'9"

Dexter and Branch might as well not even be mentioned because if Victor Martinez gets out of jail in time those two will be lucky for be fighting for 5th at the 2012 Mr O

1-4 Phil Heath, Kai Greene, Dennis Wolfe, Victor Martinez

I mean the average height of an american male is 5'9.5" ... so how does 5'8" make someone short all of the sudden? Is this real life?


----------



## pieguy (Jan 4, 2012)

Placing in the Olympia at all is a huge achievement. I don't get how people downplay teh accomplishments of the guys who aren't in top 5. They still do better than 99.9% of the bodybuilders on teh planet yet they're not good?


----------



## GFR (Jan 4, 2012)

The kid is just a drug abuser, nothing more.

At 23, Arnold won the Olympia.

At 24 Lee Haney won the Olympia.


This kid is a nobody.


----------



## lymbo (Jan 4, 2012)

"myostatin genetic mutation"  they say Flex wheeler had this???


----------



## blazeftp (Jan 4, 2012)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


> The kid is just a drug abuser, nothing more.
> 
> At 23, Arnold won the Olympia.
> 
> ...



True but bodybuilding is a lot more competitive now.
Drug abuser or not hes still a great size.


----------



## GFR (Jan 4, 2012)

blazeftp said:


> True but bodybuilding is a lot more competitive now.


Not true, in the 80's it was a massive sport with many great bodybuilders, probably more then today.

The decade excuse does not hold up, Lee and Arnold were the best at 23 and 24 competing against the best in their day, and that's all that matters.


----------



## FordFan (Jan 4, 2012)

Give the guy props, he learned at a very early age what he's good at. The kid has it going on.


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Jan 4, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iOkdFJRcKAs" title="Click to view this video on YouTube" target="_blank">YouTube Video





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iOkdFJRcKAs">http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iOkdFJRcKAs" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="640" height="385">



He reminds me of Gregg Valentino when he was a natural:


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 4, 2012)

bobdylan said:


> Oh look someone who doesn't follow IFBB bodybuilding at all.
> 
> Bar Dexter winning 1 Mr O care to guess the average height of the winner of the Mr O for the last 30 years?
> Lee Haney: *5'11"*
> ...



you have no idea what you are talking about...lee priest the only olympia competing short guy? what a dumbass


----------



## bigbenj (Jan 4, 2012)

KOS is a hatter!


----------



## GFR (Jan 4, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> KOS is a hatter!


----------



## bigbenj (Jan 4, 2012)

^lol^


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 4, 2012)

How about Franco Columbo he was short and he was the shit back in the day, didnt he win once or twice?


----------



## Movin_weight (Jan 4, 2012)

bobdylan said:


> Oh look someone who doesn't follow IFBB bodybuilding at all.
> 
> Bar Dexter winning 1 Mr O care to guess the average height of the winner of the Mr O for the last 30 years?
> Lee Haney: *5'11"*
> ...




Dude... kill yourself immediately 

lol I said you don't see many OVER! 5' 9 or 5'10 ANYMORE you goober fuck

Lee Haney competed in the fuckin 80's..... NOT RECENT 

And my point was the kid can fill out quicker b/c he's short... NOT taking away from his physique at all

Do you even workout??? or do u just jerk off to MR. O Posing vids all day?

You are a LAME


----------



## GFR (Jan 4, 2012)

How about Rich Gaspari, 3rd place Mr Olympia at 22, 2nd place Mr Olympia at 23.


----------



## mlc308 (Jan 4, 2012)

Digitalash said:


> I think this is a more recent pic, kids definitely a genetic freak
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ok... juicing isn't bad.. I think we all agree about that.  But this is definitely a case of USE vs. ABUSE.  This kid is abusing.  He shouldn't even have considered juicing until his age (preferably later) and the amount he is on is clearly ridiculous.  He is why people have negative connotations about steroids.  Sure.. he's completely jacked.. but he is going to have a heart attack by 35.


----------



## CityHunter (Jan 5, 2012)

And.... He is really ugly! Look his head... It's like a pee! Jay Cutler is much better more harmonious!


----------



## SFW (Jan 5, 2012)

ichigo said:


> how about franco columbo he was short and he was the shit back in the day, didnt he win once or twice?


 
76 & 81.


----------



## SFW (Jan 5, 2012)

CityHunter said:


> And.... He is really ugly! Look his head... It's like a pee! *Jay Cutler is much better more harmonious!*


 
He still has time to grow and become more aesthetic. He's gonna look worse than ronny though. I wonder what his cycle looks like. its probably fucking mind bogglng.


----------



## CityHunter (Jan 5, 2012)

SFW said:


> He still has time to grow and become more aesthetic. He's gonna look worse than ronny though. I wonder what his cycle looks like. its probably fucking mind bogglng.



If not dead before


----------



## Scoooter (Jan 5, 2012)

All I saw were those huge lats and all I could think of was a flying squirrel -


----------



## TGB1987 (Jan 5, 2012)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


> Not true, in the 80's it was a massive sport with many great bodybuilders, probably more then today.
> 
> The decade excuse does not hold up, Lee and Arnold were the best at 23 and 24 competing against the best in their day, and that's all that matters.


 
It takes much more time for most Successful Pros nowadays to reach the pinnacle of the sport.  The yougest guy in this past Olympia was Brandon Curry and he was in his late twenties everyone else was in the the thirtes.  The years when a 23 or 24 old could win the O are long gone IMO.  This kid has the most muscle Maturity I have seen on someone so young.    He has potential if he stays Healthy.


----------



## BigBird (Jan 5, 2012)

Typically, people bash others only to feel better about themselves and their own flaws, shortcomings, etc. On the contrary, I commend this 23 yr old b/c it's obvious that he dedicated himself religiously to BBing. He listened to someone who told him, "whatever you do, do it the very best you can." He trains like there's no tomorrow. AAS use obviously but he could NOT have achieved that physique by half-assin and pussy-footin his workouts and diet. But anyone who knocks this guy probably has a low self esteem of some other psychological and/or physical problem. The haters always amuse me. 

It's been said that someone of short stature will appear more massive and impressive than someone of same weight and taller stature. Yes, true; however, that's just plain visual phenomenon. And this is coming from a short stature guy (I'm only 5'8", 210lbs yet appear more impressive than my buddy who stands 6'2" and weights 25 more lbs for instance).

And finally, I firmly believe this 23 yr old has a LOT more time to dedicate to BBing than most of the rest of us do. For example, I can only hit the gym 3 days a week and must get 1-2 "bootleg" home workouts in order to achieve five (5) workout sessions EW. If I were Not a husband and a father - lookout!!! Therefore, this "kid" most definitely dedicates his time to himself and only himself.  Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## fsoe (Jan 5, 2012)

BigBird said:


> Typically, people bash others only to feel better about themselves and their own flaws, shortcomings, etc. On the contrary, I commend this 23 yr old b/c it's obvious that he dedicated himself religiously to BBing. He listened to someone who told him, "whatever you do, do it the very best you can." He trains like there's no tomorrow. AAS use obviously but he could NOT have achieved that physique by half-assin and pussy-footin his workouts and diet. But anyone who knocks this guy probably has a low self esteem of some other psychological and/or physical problem. The haters always amuse me.
> 
> It's been said that someone of short stature will appear more massive and impressive than someone of same weight and taller stature. Yes, true; however, that's just plain visual phenomenon. And this is coming from a short stature guy (I'm only 5'8", 210lbs yet appear more impressive than my buddy who stands 6'2" and weights 25 more lbs for instance).
> 
> And finally, I firmly believe this 23 yr old has a LOT more time to dedicate to BBing than most of the rest of us do. For example, I can only hit the gym 3 days a week and must get 1-2 "bootleg" home workouts in order to achieve five (5) workout sessions EW. *If I were Not a husband and a father - lookout!!! Therefore, this "kid" most definitely dedicates his time to himself and only himself.  Nothing wrong with that.*



takes up a lot of time and we must have our priorities right ,,,,, sounds like you do


----------



## Livebig14 (Jan 5, 2012)

Cody Lewis - he's 19 in this picture


----------



## PurchasePepRep (Jan 5, 2012)

The dude is ridiculous huge for a young guy... hopefully the dude smartens up and gets regular check ups damn!


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Jan 5, 2012)

Livebig14 said:


> Cody Lewis - he's 19 in this picture



Jeezus! That guy is huge


----------



## chucky1 (Jan 5, 2012)

He looks great and Im sure hes doing every thing right as far as check ups and blood work, He prob has a team of sponsors, doctors, and trainers telling him what to do what to eat what to pin, shit hes an up there were most of us dream of, dont hate on him! the kids got my respect, I don't know what you guys are talking shit for, this is a *bbing form* not a *hate on bbers form*


----------



## bigbenj (Jan 5, 2012)

He's definitely built like a brick shithouse. Wouldnt mind looking like that, though I honesly wonder what kind of health he will be in 20 years from now. Seems like he would have put a lot of stress on his body at that young of an age to achieve that much. Not to mention he probably starting gearing up well before his body was completely developed.


----------



## MattPorter (Jan 5, 2012)

Funny people keep talking about his health and how much stuff he takes etc...

Yet we all know damn well there are guys on this very forum who have extreme protocols of grams of gear, GH, slin , peptides etc..... 

and will look NOTHING like this guy, but if their UN-impressive picture was posted up, people would not be mentioning health problems and putting the guy down for no reason.

The thread should have been real simple --

(post picture)

Wow -- that young man is huge, ripped and very impressive.

Thread closed.

-Matt


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Jan 5, 2012)

I'm surprised no one else has posted anymore videos...





YouTube Video


----------



## MattPorter (Jan 5, 2012)

^^

Why is that nice little dime piece standing behind him on supported rear delt raises???? lol.

-Matt


----------



## bigbenj (Jan 5, 2012)

MattPorter said:


> Funny people keep talking about his health and how much stuff he takes etc...
> 
> Yet we all know damn well there are guys on this very forum who have extreme protocols of grams of gear, GH, slin , peptides etc.....
> 
> ...




Define extreme


----------



## shortnwide (Jan 5, 2012)

He definitely has genetics on his side and with everything else he's doing, is in awsome condition. Hopfuly he puts it to good use and not waste it.


----------



## kirk5000 (Jan 6, 2012)

Very impressive but how does he wipe his ass?


----------



## YSGC (Jan 6, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> That's genetics, a ton of hard work and some chemical enhancement...



I totally agree. He's got all 3 phases of BB in 1 body.


----------



## init2winit (Jan 6, 2012)

I give him props he is impressive and it still took some serious hard work to get like that


----------



## 1bad1 (Jan 6, 2012)

Dudes a monster


----------



## MattPorter (Jan 6, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> Define extreme



2g test + anabolics

10+ gh ed

slin usage

various experimental peptides.

-Matt


----------



## Livebig14 (Jan 6, 2012)

Hardcore squats.
Cody Lewis Squats 365, 20X bodybuilding, bodybuilder - YouTube


----------



## GFR (Jan 6, 2012)

TGB1987 said:


> It takes much more time for most Successful Pros nowadays to reach the pinnacle of the sport.  The yougest guy in this past Olympia was Brandon Curry and he was in his late twenties everyone else was in the the thirtes.  The years when a 23 or 24 old could win the O are long gone IMO.  This kid has the most muscle Maturity I have seen on someone so young.    He has potential if he stays Healthy.


More excuses for lazy guys who's only talent is abusing drugs.


Bottom line is Arnold, Rich and Lee ( just 3 examples) were at the top or near it by 22-23 years old. Shawn Ray is another guy who was at the top in his early 20's.


That kid is a nobody.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 6, 2012)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


> More excuses for lazy guys who's only talent is abusing drugs.
> 
> 
> Bottom line is Arnold, Rich and Lee ( just 3 examples) were at the top or near it by 22-23 years old. Shawn Ray is another guy who was at the top in his early 20's.
> ...



people think they can explain away facts


----------



## BigBird (Jan 6, 2012)

After all things considered - I still would prefer to attain Arnold's physique in his prime as opposed to the physiques achieved by BBers in the early 90s - present.  Arnold looked awesome but not freakish.  I'd rather look awesome than freakish.  
Just my personal preference and I don't knock anyone for preferring the opposite.


----------



## bjg (Jan 6, 2012)

he is now 23 like that ..but for how long?????what an idiot


----------



## TGB1987 (Jan 6, 2012)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


> More excuses for lazy guys who's only talent is abusing drugs.
> 
> 
> Bottom line is Arnold, Rich and Lee ( just 3 examples) were at the top or near it by 22-23 years old. Shawn Ray is another guy who was at the top in his early 20's.
> ...


 

LOL  I also loved the physiques of the earlier years.  Rich Gaspari was probably one of my favorites because of his lean vascular look but things have evolved and there many many more guys competing nowadays then there where back in the 60s 70s and 80s even the early 90s.  The Sport has grown by leaps and bounds.  There are guys training from much earlier ages now.  It is nearly impossible to gain enough mass to win the Olympia nowadays in your 20's no matter how many drugs you use.  It takes many years of dedication to drugs, proper diet, and Hard training just to be competitive with the current IFBB Pros.  The guys that win are always in their 30s.  Look at the difference between the size of guys in Arnolds time and the guys now. It is a different time.  You need to accept that.   Along with more competition, there are more advancements in drugs and how to use them to add the most muscle.  The standards are just much higher when it comes to winning a show now compared to winning competitions back in the early years.  I wouldn't say it is for the better because I was a big fan of the earlier years but the times are different and competitors are just getting bigger and bigger.  It takes more time to reach the peak because competition is on a whole new level.


----------



## bobdylan (Jan 6, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> you have no idea what you are talking about...lee priest the only olympia competing short guy? what a dumbass



Please tell me you weren't insinuating towards Franco Columbu ... not sure why you idiots keep referring to the 70's. It was a different time then. Most top amateurs today (go watch the AM div at the Arnold Classic) would straight wreck in 70's Mr O. I am sure you would love the AM division bodybuilders of today as they have those golden age "aesthetics" you juice up for... oop I mean small phyisques. Not to mention the fact that both his wins were BS anyways...go look at pictures from the shows. He should not have won either, despite the rest of the competition (as per the norm in the 70s) being a joke compared to now.

Lee Priest was 3x the bodybuilder Franco was and he couldn't even crack the top 5 on the modern Mr O stage ... because things are just different now.

Comparing Franco to Lee would be like me comparing a running back who had 4.8yds/carry in the 30's with someone like Jamaal Charles or 2009 Chris Johnson.



Movin_weight said:


> Dude... kill yourself immediately
> 
> lol I said you don't see many OVER! 5' 9 or 5'10 ANYMORE you goober fuck
> 
> ...



How about you kill yourself because you only took away one guy I brought up. How are you going to explain away the other 4? Not to mention Phil Heath is going to be the next 8x Mr O, bar Kai Greene.


Y'all are fucking idiots comparing him to Arnold and stuff.

What does that make guys like Jay or Phil who didn't win an O until they were older?

The kid has WAY more size than Arnold ever had.

Though truth is best he can ever hope for is getting on the Mr O stage likely in the next few years but probably doesn't have a chance in hell of winning with the frame (mostly height) he was dealt.

He should just condition like crazy and do damage in the 212's.

Strong hipocracy calling this kid a drug abuser when it is his livelihood while you faggots are just on this steroid board likely using aas to look good for girls in night clubs. (again this is directed towards the type of faggots who think the 70's were the epitome of bodybuilding)

Yeash now I remember why I hardly frequent AAS boards.

Can find people who know more about IFBB on BB.com.

At least those simpletons can see the difference in a physique like Arnold's or Rich Gaspari's and Alexey Lesukov's.

*23 years old Alexey still growing:*







*Meanwhile Gaspari in his prime:*






*and Arnold in his prime:*






*and then what it takes to be a pro today:*









MattPorter said:


> ^^
> 
> Why is that nice little dime piece standing behind him on supported rear delt raises???? lol.
> 
> -Matt



That is his GF. She's in a lot of his videos.


----------



## endurance724 (Jan 7, 2012)

beastly genetics and hardwork , cant take that away from him.


----------



## Mudge (Jan 9, 2012)

bobdylan said:


> That is Flex Lewis.



Flex is Aussie, they might be the same height but they don't even look the same.


----------



## tuton11 (Jan 10, 2012)

are there any actual videos of him?? All those pics look shopped.  If not...god DAMN thats crazy


----------



## Livebig14 (Jan 10, 2012)

Evolution Of Alexey Lesukov - The Best Junior Bodybuilder. - YouTube


----------



## tuton11 (Jan 10, 2012)

Fuckin nuts man  Wow


----------



## gm09 (Jan 11, 2012)

MattPorter said:


> ^^
> 
> Why is that nice little dime piece standing behind him on supported rear delt raises???? lol.
> 
> -Matt



his gf. she competes too


----------



## anxious1 (Jan 11, 2012)

Livebig14 said:


> Hardcore squats.
> Cody Lewis Squats 365, 20X bodybuilding, bodybuilder - YouTube



  LMAO I went to high school with Cody.  He was small yet fit until his Freshman year, then truly put in the work and got a legit trainer in SF that has turned him into a phenomenal competitor.


----------



## Livebig14 (Jan 13, 2012)

anxious1 said:


> LMAO I went to high school with Cody.  He was small yet fit until his Freshman year, then truly put in the work and got a legit trainer in SF that has turned him into a phenomenal competitor.


really?  thats awesome man


----------



## NcTo (Jan 13, 2012)

Mudge said:


> Flex is Aussie, they might be the same height but they don't even look the same.



Flex is Welsch.


----------



## anxious1 (Jan 13, 2012)

Livebig14 said:


> really?  thats awesome man



No joke... 
It has been pretty sweet to see him transform. From his first comp @ 181 to now hitting stage around 210.


----------



## vicious 13 (Feb 20, 2012)

Gangster... Synthol doesn't cause strength like that fools beastn


----------



## ShreddedOatz (Feb 20, 2012)

Livebig14 said:


> Hardcore squats.
> Cody Lewis Squats 365, 20X bodybuilding, bodybuilder - YouTube



365X20...thats it?, haha OMG! BEAST!!!


----------

